# Давление с правой стороны головы и шеи, боль в шее, ухудшение зрения в правом глазу



## Rokir (2 Окт 2019)

Здравствуйте!

Последние пару лет у меня периодически проявляются эти симптомы. Их сложно описать словами, это как некое давление или напряжение в области головы — сзади справа ниже затылка где-то в районе соединения черепа с шеей, и правая часть головы в районе висков. В эти моменты появляется желание растереть или помассировать голову в этих местах.

Кроме того, есть ощущение, что падает зрение на правый глаз и ощущается такого же рода дискомфорт, тоже что-то вроде давления в области головы. Особенно заметно, когда крутишь глазами в разные стороны — ощущения в правом глазу отличаются от левого.

Эти симптомы проявляются спонтанно, мне не удалось вывести каких-то закономерностей. Иногда с самого утра, иногда ближе к вечеру; иногда чаще, иногда реже. Кажется, что они также возникают, когда я принимаю горизонтальное положение, а голову оставляю вертикально под углом, ложась на подушку (например, при чтении книги).

Помимо этого есть боль в шее. При максимальном повороте головы вправо появляется несильная боль, в отличии от поворота влево, а при повороте влево чувствуется какое-то тянущее ощущение справа.

Я начал заниматься этим вопросом почти сразу, но материальные ограничения позволяют двигаться небольшими шагами, делая визит ко врачу и какое-нибудь исследование примерно раз в месяц. За то время, которое я этим занимаюсь, я посетил около десятка неврологов и нескольких офтальмологов из разных клиник в Москве, но все они разводят руками.

Что я уже делал по порядку:
*1. Консультация офтальмолога.* Предварительный диагноз: спазм аккомодации, ангиопатия сосудов сетчатки (признаки затруднения внозного оттока).

*2. УЗИ сосудов шеи.* Заключение: нарушение венозного оттока по ВЯВ (более выражено справа), нельзя исключить венозную внутричерепную гипертензию.

*3. Ультразвуковая эхоэнцефалография.* Заключение: признаки внутречерепной гипертензии.

*4. МРТ головного мозга.* Заключение: патологических образований и очагового поражения головного мозга не выявлены.

*5. Рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами.* Заключение: левосторонний сколиоз 1 степени. Остеохондроз 1 степени шейного отдела позвоночника. Спондилоартроз С3-С4, С4-С5, С5-С6, С6-С7. Неоартроз унковертебальных сочленений С5-С6. Нестабильность сегментов С3-С4, С4-С5, С5-С6. Вариант Киммерле.

*6. МРТ артерий и вен головного мозга.* Заключение: мальформаций, аневризм, патологического кровотока сосудов головы не выявлено. Признаков нарушения венозного оттока по венам головного мозга не получено.

*7. Консультация нейроофтальмолога.* Заключение: ангиопатия сетчатки по гипертоническому типу. Признаков ВЧГ нет. Признаков затруднения венозного оттока нет.

*8. МРТ орбит.* Заключение: признаков воспалительных изменений и объёмного поражения орбит не выявлено.

Направление от последнего из неврологов было на МРТ орбит, вызванные зрительные потенциалы и анализ крови на антитела к MOG и аквапорину. Исследования дорогие, не уверен, стоит ли их делать — решил обратиться за помощью на форум.

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что делать в такой ситуации?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2019)

А у невролога по поводу мигрени были?


----------



## Rokir (3 Окт 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А у невролога по поводу мигрени были?


Нет, и никто не говорил о ней. Я почитал в интернете симптомы — там часто упоминается боль в голове, а у меня как таковой боли нет, просто какой-то странный дискомфорт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2019)

Боль на уровне дискомфорта.
Опросник доктора Гусейнова нашли?
Как вариант:
Первым стоит.


----------



## Rokir (5 Окт 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опросник доктора Гусейнова нашли?


Прошёл, результат — головная боль напряжения с отрывом в один балл от мигрени.

Ранее я уже размещал тему про падение зрения, тогда этого давления и желания массировать голову с затылком не было. Возможно, эти вещи не связаны.

Ваши рекомендации из прошлой темы я выполнил — улучшил рабочее место, но проблема со зрением осталась, но она не становится хуже с годами.

Фёдор Петрович, как на ваш взгляд, стоит ли делать исследования, назначенные неврологом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2019)

А как же. Диагноз -то нужен.
Мое мнение, мигрень.
А как часто тренировочный уровень ЛФК.

Главное. Ждем *Рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами.*
Сами снимки покажите.


----------



## Rokir (6 Окт 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как часто тренировочный уровень ЛФК.


ЛФК не делаю, если вы об этом.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Главное. Ждем *Рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами.*
> Сами снимки покажите.


Прикрепляю, снимки годичной давности.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2019)

Сколиоз.
Выпрямление шейного лордоза.
Аномалия Киммерли
Блок С0-1
Точно мигрень, с вертоброгенной составляющей приступа головной боли.


----------



## Rokir (8 Окт 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сколиоз.
> Выпрямление шейного лордоза.
> Аномалия Киммерли
> Блок С0-1


А насколько это плохо для тридцати лет? Можно ли ещё что-то исправить?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Точно мигрень, с вертоброгенной составляющей приступа головной боли.


А падение зрения на правый глаз — тоже из-за мигрени? Даже когда нет никаких ощущений в голове?


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Окт 2019)

@Rokir, Например блок С0-С1 разбалтывает позвонки ниже в шеи. Как раз нестабильность в нижележащих позвонках из-за блока С0-С1.
И наверное с грудным отделом тоже есть проблемы, он плохо двигается.



Rokir написал(а):


> А насколько это плохо для тридцати лет? Можно ли ещё что-то исправить?


Конечно плохо для 30 лет. Если не заниматься собой, то дальше только хуже будет.
Исправлять нужно не просто одну шею. Исправлять нужно все тело, всю биомеханику от стопы до макушки головы. Смотреть все в комплексе. Постараться привести тело к более оптимальному стереотипу движения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2019)

Rokir написал(а):


> А насколько это плохо для тридцати лет? Можно ли ещё что-то исправить?
> 
> А падение зрения на правый глаз — тоже из-за мигрени? Даже когда нет никаких ощущений в голове?


 Если окулисты не находят причины снижение зрения в самом правом глазу в его проводящей системе, то значит надо искать причину ещё где-то! Где, в том что окулисты не поверяют - в воспринимающей системе.


----------



## Rokir (8 Окт 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Если не заниматься собой, то дальше только хуже будет.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Где, в том что окулисты не поверяют - в воспринимающей системе.


Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что мне делать? С чего начать?


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Окт 2019)

@Rokir, Я вам в личку написал.


----------



## Rokir (12 Окт 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> значит надо искать причину ещё где-то


Фёдор Петрович, скажите, пожалуйста, а с чего бы вы посоветовали начать? Условно, просто пойти к инструктору ЛФК, составить программу и заниматься или что-то ещё нужно предварительно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2019)

Если нет врача, который мог бы разобраться с ситуацией, необходимо сделать обследование. Определить, есть ли функциональные или патологические ограничения в шейном отделе, которые не дают ему нормально работать. Найти изменения в мышцах и определить, от них зависит Ваша проблема или нет. Устранить эти проявления, если это возможно. То надо конечно сейчас начинать ЛФК. Больше ничего.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (12 Окт 2019)

@Rokir, а что у вас с мыщцами шеи и спины? Дело в том что у меня были похожие сипотомы: боли в глазу, под затылком (тяжесть) и в правом виску. ЛФК мне не помогло вообще, это не метод лечения а только поддерживающая терапия, не более. Только месяц назад я нашел метод, который мне начал помогать. Болею уже 11 лет, так что стаж лечения у меня огромный, как ни у кого!
Доктор Ступин правильно предложил проверить мышцы! У меня как раз в них проблема оказалась и ни один врач мне об этом не сказал!!!!!!


----------



## Rokir (12 Окт 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> необходимо сделать обследование


А что это за обследование? Как оно называется? Какой врач его делает?


Neodzidyn2018 написал(а):


> А что у вас с мыщцами шеи и спины?


Не знаю, как у меня с мышцами шеи и спины, не проводил никаких исследований. Один из неврологов была уверена, что проблема со зрение — следствие напряжения мышц головы и делала иглоукалывание, которое не помогло.

А как вы нашли метод, что для этого делали? Как проверяли мышцы?


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (12 Окт 2019)

Иглоукалывание не помагает имхо. Обкалывание сухой иглой в триггеры - это возможно но по контролем узи желательно, это работает на самых начальных стадиях. Когда есть фиброз бессмысленно!
Обследование - исключительно руками, это легко для врача который с мышцами работает, мышцы - это отдельный орган! Узи и мрт не очень информативны и не все их умеют правильно описать, я делал, знаю!
Посмотрите Андрея Лукьянова у него канал на ютюбе. Лучшего о мышцах я не нашел, хребет и остальное вторично по его мнению и следствие проблем с мышцами. Я согласен с этим.
Кстати у меня зрение в правом глазу улучшилось, наверно около 1 стало. Хотя зрение меня не особо беспокоило не такое плохое.
Метод я нашел случайно Андрея Лукьянова глянул и как лампочка зажглась! Вот оно думаю. Тем более мне что-то похожее давно советовал один из спортивных реабилитологов очень крутой, работал со сборными разных стран мира.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2019)

> А что это за обследование? Как оно называется? Какой врач его делает?


Мышцы смотрит врач мануальной терапии.


> Не знаю, как у меня с мышцами шеи и спины, не проводил никаких исследований. Один из неврологов была уверена, что проблема со зрение — следствие напряжения мышц головы и делала иглоукалывание, которое не помогло.


Вполне возможно, при существенном миофиброзе расслабить мышцы иголками сложно


----------



## Елена163 (27 Дек 2019)

Здесь вам точно не помогут. Диагнозы ставят на пустом месте. Врачей послушать так у всех остеохондроз. Я сама мучаюсь с похожей симтоматикой. Что только врачи мне сначала не ставили. А причина оказалась совсем другая. В моем случае отдалённые последствия чмт , нейропатия чмн. Что даёт похожую симтоматику, ужасный тонус в шее и головокружения и сколиоз. Пока глаз не уехал в сторону врачи так и ставили остеохондроз. Найдите грамотного невролога и вам обязательно помогут. В моем случае это заняло 4 года. Надеюсь вам повезёт больше. И занимайтесь больше мышцами шеи. Желаю вам скорейшего выздоровления.


----------



## ЕленаС (11 Авг 2020)

@Елена163, Елена, подскажите координаты грамотного невролога в Самаре, можно в личку. Я с похожей проблемой, хотела бы пообщаться.


----------

